# S3 - Anyone own or driven the new model



## thebears

Thinking its time to move on and looking at the new S3 some keen prices around for nearly new however not read or heard much about them? Are they worth it?

I like the styling but is 265bhp from a 2.0TFSi engine that good.

Any info welcome?


----------



## Nem

The engine is fantastic mate. Steve (TT LAW) had one and took me out and I was amazing at how fast it was. That was stock too, before he had a 'basic' remap which put it nicely at 307bhp I think, I did have a 5 min demo after the remap too and jesus.

It felt perfectly safe as a passenger, sounded solid and well put together. The looks are a bit on the understaded side, just the badge on the front grill I think and a few touches, but that makes it a pretty mean and unexpected weapon.

I was very taken myself.

Nick


----------



## digimeisTTer

Drive a TT then drive an S3 - not much else to say 8)


----------



## KenTT

Hi Dale

I have driven a new S3 re-mapped and it certainly went well, made my standard 225 TTC feel slow afterwards  .

But as posted above, it is a very understated car, which can be an advantage.

If I needed 4 seats I would have one in an instant.


----------



## thebears

Thanks for the comments people 

I think I shall have to go an take a test drive today and see what can be done, there are a few ex-demo's around at present with a loaded spec.

Keep watching.


----------



## Nem

*cough* sprint blue *cough*



Nick


----------



## shao_khan

I have a Dolphin Grey S3 - and love it (although am toying with the idea of a change for this http://usedcars.audi.co.uk/carview.aspx?id=501626154#).

I drove a lot of comparable cars, and for me the S3 was a great all round proposition.

2 months old, 3k trouble free miles (well other than the trouble having a sh173 aftersales service from the main dealers).

For Colour choice - Audi Sport .net have a post pinned with most of the current colours shown in it.


----------



## ronin

Drove one when they first came out - very planted in corners. Initial turbo lag is noticeable but when rolling not so bad.
Very well put together - two tone seats look superb.
Overall a very very nice drive, personally love the understated look of it.


----------



## thebears

Nem said:


> *cough* sprint blue *cough*
> 
> 
> 
> Nick


Does that mean you approve of Sprint blue then Nem? Yes the one tested was spirit blue had a decent(ish) spec, you always want more but ticked the right boxes.



shao_khan said:


> I have a Dolphin Grey S3 - and love it (although am toying with the idea of a change for this http://usedcars.audi.co.uk/carview.aspx?id=501626154#).
> 
> I drove a lot of comparable cars, and for me the S3 was a great all round proposition.
> 
> 2 months old, 3k trouble free miles (well other than the trouble having a sh173 aftersales service from the main dealers).
> 
> For Colour choice - Audi Sport .net have a post pinned with most of the current colours shown in it.


Why would you want a pink TTr, are you selling your S3?



ronin said:


> Drove one when they first came out - very planted in corners. Initial turbo lag is noticeable but when rolling not so bad.
> Very well put together - two tone seats look superb.
> Overall a very very nice drive, personally love the understated look of it.


I agree very planted, turn the wheel and the car turns, not like my TTR! Would love to spec one from new but afraid budget doesn't stretch to that! Has the leather/alcantara interior.

Does look good and not to OTT, therefore very understated.


----------



## W7 PMC

thebears said:


> Nem said:
> 
> 
> 
> *cough* sprint blue *cough*
> 
> 
> 
> Nick
> 
> 
> 
> Does that mean you approve of Spirit blue then Nem? Yes the one tested was spirit blue had a decent(ish) spec, you always want more but ticked the right boxes.
> 
> 
> 
> shao_khan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a Dolphin Grey S3 - and love it (although am toying with the idea of a change for this http://usedcars.audi.co.uk/carview.aspx?id=501626154#).
> 
> I drove a lot of comparable cars, and for me the S3 was a great all round proposition.
> 
> 2 months old, 3k trouble free miles (well other than the trouble having a sh173 aftersales service from the main dealers).
> 
> For Colour choice - Audi Sport .net have a post pinned with most of the current colours shown in it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would you want a pink TTr, are you selling your S3?
> 
> 
> 
> ronin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Drove one when they first came out - very planted in corners. Initial turbo lag is noticeable but when rolling not so bad.
> Very well put together - two tone seats look superb.
> Overall a very very nice drive, personally love the understated look of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree very planted, turn the wheel and the car turns, not like my TTR! Would love to spec one from new but afraid budget doesn't stretch to that! Has the leather/alcantara interior.
> 
> Does look good and not to OTT, therefore very understated.
Click to expand...

SPRINT Blue, not Spirit Blue. :wink:

Ps. It's the only colour worth having 8)


----------



## thebears

Ok Ok a typo, 

No bias towards Sprint blue then!


----------



## digimeisTTer

W7 PMC said:


> SPRINT Blue, not Spirit Blue. :wink:
> 
> Ps. It's the only colour worth having 8)


I agree Sprint blue is v. nice and definately the colour i would have ordered - mine was a cancelled order however if you spec satnav no matter what colour you order, the fin is still black - so very pleased i got phantom black, even tho' it's a PIA to keep clean :?

And when gleaming we all know black looks 8)


----------



## shao_khan

I'm thinking of selling, not too seriously as I will regret it, and I am waiting for APS to do some work for me which should see it to the right side of 320bhp.

I love the car, cant fault it for anything at the moment. I'd have liked a factory upgrade on the wheels to a 9x19 but other than that its great.

Mine isnt a huge spec, symphony, bose, flat bottom mfsw, phone in armrest, heated rear seats, alu trim and met paint. The phone kit has been excellent, i love the fbmfsw, stock leather is fine. I like dolphin because its understated, it gives the car some purpose to look at but not screaming at you.

Only thing I wish Ihad was adaptive lights, as having driven one with them since, they are pretty good.

Remap also makes it a very good drive, hoping teh turbo back will change lag charactoristics.


----------



## tehdarkstar

What work are APS doing in your car? 320bhp will make it proper fast (not that it is slow in standard form).


----------



## shao_khan

Once we get a date sorted, downpipe, cat and exhaust.

MTM figures with this plus remap show 330bhp - so when I spoke to Ed last he'd said realistic more like 315 - 320. Should be good


----------



## thebears

shao_khan said:


> Once we get a date sorted, downpipe, cat and exhaust.
> 
> MTM figures with this plus remap show 330bhp - so when I spoke to Ed last he'd said realistic more like 315 - 320. Should be good


Very nice and lots of power.

How do they drive, how would you compare against a TT?
Running costs? MPG?
Owned anything else or tried, all the reviews i have seen poke you towards the R32 golf or 3.2 A3?


----------



## shao_khan

I test drove a R32 and i love the sound of the engine. I found the ride quite soft though for a 'hot hatch'. I also drive the new Civic R, Golf GTi ed30, Mini CS, CLio R27, Megane R26 and I found the S3 the best all round package, the Golf is nice, but i dont like the MK5 interior - it feels cheap to me, The Renaults are great fun to drive, but I had concerns about future reliability and value once they start pumping out other special editions. Civic drives very well, but I have just never been a fan of the Vtec engines it always feels like you need to drive it like you stole it to egt anythign from it.

The S3 had a great feel inside, I like the firm ride and so far cant fault it.

Economy - when I first got the car I was doing a lot of long runs and it was returning around 31 - 33mpg as an average. At the moment the car does little more than the school run around Milton Keynes, and its hard to get much more than 25mpg in this kind of use - partly because I cannot resist the urge to keep planting the right foot.

As for the reviews, well there is no way the 3.2 A3 compares, its front heavy and worse economy. THe R32 - well it didnt do it for me - if you want the exhaust noise then the R32 wins, but I drove the R32 and S3 back to back and brought the S3 there and then.

As a side issue - if you ever fancy modding the car then over 300 bhp is easy for less than Â£1500 with the S3. to get over 300 with the R32 isnt quite so cheap and to see it towards 320 or 330 will cost many Â£000's.

As for comparison tot he TT - the main reason we haevnt had another TT is because you cant yet get a 2l Q TT - I dont want the 3.2 but I do want quattro.


----------



## Widget

shao_khan said:


> As a side issue - if you ever fancy modding the car then over 300 bhp is easy for less than Â£1500 with the S3.


Revo Technik will manage to obtain 300bhp for Â£499 + VAT.

http://www.revotechnik.com/products/sof ... x?pvID=980


----------



## shao_khan

Yeah most of the tuners claim 300 - 310 with a remap. To go above this then you need the exhaust work which sees you another Â£1000 or so.

Its rapid with just the map tho


----------



## digimeisTTer

I'm hoping WAK is working on a one click map for me :roll:


----------



## phodge

thebears said:


> MPG?


 :lol: You're obsessed!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## KevtoTTy

phodge said:


> thebears said:
> 
> 
> 
> MPG?
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: You're obsessed!!! :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

*M U P P E T*


----------



## phodge

KevtoTTy said:


> phodge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thebears said:
> 
> 
> 
> MPG?
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: You're obsessed!!! :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *M U P P E T*
Click to expand...

Moi..??


----------



## KevtoTTy

phodge said:


> KevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> phodge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thebears said:
> 
> 
> 
> MPG?
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: You're obsessed!!! :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *M U P P E T*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Moi..??
Click to expand...

No, he who is obsessed!


----------



## thebears

Widget said:


> shao_khan said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a side issue - if you ever fancy modding the car then over 300 bhp is easy for less than Â£1500 with the S3.
> 
> 
> 
> Revo Technik will manage to obtain 300bhp for Â£499 + VAT.
> 
> http://www.revotechnik.com/products/sof ... x?pvID=980
Click to expand...

From a TT 3.2 Mk1 - No way :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Max is +15 - 20bhp taking it to 270ish.


----------



## thebears

KevtoTTy said:


> phodge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> phodge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thebears said:
> 
> 
> 
> MPG?
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: You're obsessed!!! :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *M U P P E T*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Moi..??
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, he who is obsessed!
Click to expand...

Maybe but mine is better than yours :lol:


----------



## Widget

thebears said:


> Widget said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shao_khan said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a side issue - if you ever fancy modding the car then over 300 bhp is easy for less than Â£1500 with the S3.
> 
> 
> 
> Revo Technik will manage to obtain 300bhp for Â£499 + VAT.
> 
> http://www.revotechnik.com/products/sof ... x?pvID=980
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From a TT 3.2 Mk1 - No way :lol: :lol: :lol:
> Max is +15 - 20bhp taking it to 270ish.
Click to expand...

No-one mentioned a TT :roll:


----------



## Toshiba

Just far too boring.

Did they only make 1000 or so? 65 still on audi used starting at 26k, but im sure you get a few Â£ off that.


----------



## thebears

Toshiba said:


> Just far too boring.
> 
> Did they only make 1000 or so? 65 still on audi used starting at 26k, but im sure you get a few Â£ off that.


And how many used Mk2's are there on Audi, *199* just far to common and expensive i think for what you get, didn't want a 3.2 again and the 2.0ltr is FWD. The S3 will be a nice stop gap until the Quattro TT comes out in 2.0ltr form soon.

There's only 57 S3 left from the 65 and one of them is mine!!!

I agree looks like a normal A3 with a few tweaks, hence the understated comments, but it certainly goes better, handles better and rides better than my Mk1 and having driven for Mk2 TT for over a week i would say its better than that as well. (the 2.0ltr).

Each to their own


----------



## Toshiba

Only 124 used MKII TTCs 57 20ts and 67 3.2s :wink:


----------



## thebears

Toshiba said:


> Only 124 used MKII TTCs 57 20ts and 67 3.2s :wink:


Are you saying the 3.2 is more common then :wink: or nobody wants one?


----------



## Wondermikie

There's a lot to be said sometimes for having an understated car so I can see the attraction. I like the S3, although it would be better value for having the flat bottomed wheel and RS4 seats as standard, rather than highly priced options.


----------



## Toshiba

thebears said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only 124 used MKII TTCs 57 20ts and 67 3.2s :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying the 3.2 is more common then :wink: or nobody wants one?
Click to expand...

More popular, fwd is crap and pointless. :lol:

Given that the centers have 600+ 3.2 for demo im surprised its that close.


----------



## BAMTT

thebears said:


> I'll be joining very soon as well, the TT will be gone next week, very sad and keep wondering if i made the right decision.


So have you ordered one then ?


----------



## shao_khan

thebears said:


> There's only 57 S3 left from the 65 and one of them is mine!!!


Which one? There was a good deal to be had on the Yellow one at Stratford - or is that you dont need that kind of info now!!!!


----------



## NaughTTy

Think it *might* be a certain blue :wink:


----------



## BAMTT

NaughTTy said:


> Think it *might* be a certain blue :wink:


I see :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy

You didn't hear it form me though, right :roll: :wink:


----------



## thebears

NaughTTy said:


> You didn't hear it form me though, right :roll: :wink:


Yes a certain blue one!! :wink:

As for yellow or solar orange you have to be very brave to order that colour.

Bedford has one in orange about Â£2k under list....... I wonder why?


----------



## shao_khan

I had a quick blat in Wayside Demo - Moro Blue car - its pretty rapid, they explained it had been driven like it was stolen from the word go, felt pretty good for low miles.


----------



## Toshiba

thebears said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't hear it form me though, right :roll: :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes a certain blue one!! :wink:
> 
> As for yellow or solar orange you have to be very brave to order that colour.
> 
> Bedford has one in orange about Â£2k under list....... I wonder why?
Click to expand...

Becauses it still looks like every other 1.6 A3 and only die hard 4.0 A3 fans are buying them?


----------



## thebears

Toshiba said:


> thebears said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't hear it form me though, right :roll: :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes a certain blue one!! :wink:
> 
> As for yellow or solar orange you have to be very brave to order that colour.
> 
> Bedford has one in orange about Â£2k under list....... I wonder why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Becauses it still looks like every other 1.6 A3 and only die hard 4.0 A3 fans are buying them?
Click to expand...

Constructive comments again :roll:


----------



## Toshiba

Constructive or not its true. You never saw MKI TTs 2k below list in that colour.


----------



## thebears

Toshiba said:


> Constructive or not its true. You never saw MKI TTs 2k below list in that colour.


Yeah but i saw a 3.2 for sale recently, in that colour for Â£1500 less than mine on a private sale, same age, less miles than i received for a trade in! Do the maths!

Bad colour choice equals poor second hand re-sale! Something which has been known for years, doesn't matter if it is a TT, Porsche or BMW.

Not sure what your ego is telling you, you don't want others to be able to move on and appreciate different cars for different reasons, may be wise to look at the positive sometime not just the negative. That's the trouble with this place at times! Its spoiled by people who think that are better, have a better job, more money and better cars. We all drive what we like, can afford and what suits at the time. I can afford a MK2 but i choose not too, not that it is a bad car, the style is wrong or there over priced currently. It that I'm bored with the TT and want something different.


----------



## Toshiba

What are you spouting. S3s and MKII TTs are the same price-ish, so its nothing to do with money. A job doesn't mean you can drive one car or another, you pick what you pick, end ov.

Colour choice is personal and what one person likes another wont. I hate black cars, doesn't mean they should sell for less. A car, any car is worth what someone wants/is willing to pay for it. Just like the person who ordered this, someone will love the colour 2nd hand and will pay full price for it. Most of us wouldn't buy a/any car in a colour we dont like, even if you take off 2k, so to do so is pointless. (until you get in to worth nothing money). I think that colour wouldnt devalue it, pink or kermet green fair enough. Its a special colour for than model, like the orange on the focus for STs.

Wife has an A3 and i do drive it, so im more than correcting in putting MY views forward. If you dont like it, dont read it or ignore it. My ego is telling me nothing other than IMO the A3 in any form is a bad/poor car, i cant think of anything nice to say about it, other than the sunblind in the rear parcel shelf is a nice touch. However im sure the S3 is the best version of the range IF performance is your thing.


----------



## digimeisTTer

Toshiba said:


> *Wife has an A3 *and i do drive it, so im more than correcting in putting MY views forward. If you dont like it, dont read it or ignore it. My ego is telling me nothing other than *IMO the A3 in any form is a bad/poor car*, i cant think of anything nice to say about it, other than the sunblind in the rear parcel shelf is a nice touch. However im sure the S3 is the best version of the range IF performance is your thing.


Unreal :roll:

So Your wife bought it without your knowledge :? or against your superior judgement of engineering and build quality :? :roll: ?

Or you agreed because it has an Audi badge and would maintain the psuedo riche cum wanna be exterior you strive for and fit nicely in the family stable to complete the illusion of well being and relative affluency?

:lol:


----------



## Rebel

thebears said:


> It that I'm bored with the TT and want something different.


I'm bored of you and i hope you soon will get another car and be gone....


----------



## NaughTTy

Toshiba said:


> .... i cant think of anything nice to say about it....


So why bother posting anything? :?


----------



## thebears

digimeisTTer said:


> Unreal :roll:
> 
> So Your wife bought it without your knowledge :? or against your superior judgement of engineering and build quality :? :roll: ?
> 
> Or you agreed because it has an Audi badge and would maintain the psuedo riche cum wanna be exterior you strive for and fit nicely in the family stable to complete the illusion of well being and relative affluency?
> 
> :lol:


That made me laugh LOUD :lol:



Rebel said:


> I'm bored of you and i hope you soon will get another car and be gone....


No need to thow insults, what have I done to you? I have another car, it is an S3 which side of the bed did you get out of today :lol:



NaughTTy said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... i cant think of anything nice to say about it....
> 
> 
> 
> So why bother posting anything? :?
Click to expand...

Well said NaughTTy this place is really going down hill. It amazes me you go to a meet and everyone is nice and polite, hidden behind their PC's they behave like Rebel and Tosh!

Maybe it is time to move on and join tyresmoke and Audi Sport, certainly more helpful over there.


----------



## Toshiba

digimeisTTer said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Wife has an A3 *and i do drive it, so im more than correcting in putting MY views forward. If you dont like it, dont read it or ignore it. My ego is telling me nothing other than *IMO the A3 in any form is a bad/poor car*, i cant think of anything nice to say about it, other than the sunblind in the rear parcel shelf is a nice touch. However im sure the S3 is the best version of the range IF performance is your thing.
> 
> 
> 
> Unreal :roll:
> 
> So Your wife bought it without your knowledge :? or against your superior judgement of engineering and build quality :? :roll: ?
> 
> Or you agreed because it has an Audi badge and would maintain the psuedo riche cum wanna be exterior you strive for and fit nicely in the family stable to complete the illusion of well being and relative affluency?
> 
> :lol:
Click to expand...

No she wanted an undercover car that would blend in and not be noticed, i told her to buy an ST, better in every respect as far as im concerned. O and the A3 came with a big discount, that made it cheap.

Did i mention build quality or engineering? dont think so, but im sure the TT will be engineered with lessons learned from the A3, so may well be bettered engineered.

I dont care if it has an Audi badge on or not, as long as its not a VW.
I dont think the Audi badge is better than any other (nor is it worse) If i had any illusions of affluence then it wouldn't be an mass made bottom end Audi now would it (either the TT or A3) :roll:

She's done the TT thing and doesn't want one due to the attention and the idiots that want to race all the time.


----------



## Toshiba

NaughTTy said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... i cant think of anything nice to say about it....
> 
> 
> 
> So why bother posting anything? :?
Click to expand...

So if your comment maybe deemed by someone, somewhere as negative its not a valid comment

OK, sounds like good logic.


----------



## phope

Toshiba said:


> No she wanted an undercover car that would blend in and not be noticed, i told her to buy an ST...
> 
> She's done the TT thing and doesn't want one due to the attention and the idiots that want to race all the time.


and a Ford Focus ST is an undercover car that boy racers won't want to race at every opportunity? :?


----------



## Toshiba

Hence why she didnt get it,


----------



## thebears

So does anyone with any knowledge have any experience of the S3 not shitty 1.6's like Toshiba drives to the shops when he goes chaving for ST's :lol:


----------



## Toshiba

Chav? who thinks whom is better than whom? :lol: 
Great attitude, a car doesnt make you a better person, only narrow minded for thinking its does. :?

1.6, no its the same engine as the S3, only with a smaller turbo.


----------



## Dotti

With the amount of problems you had with your 1st mk2 TT Toshiba, I'm quite suprised why you let your wife buy/lease/borrow an A3 and why you have purchased yet another mk2 yet again! With so many car turnaround purchases you must know someone close in the motor industry to warrant keep going back to Audi :-*

p.s. I like the S3 but would favour a Ford Focus ST in the electric orange 8)


----------



## shao_khan

thebears said:


> So does anyone with any knowledge have any experience of the S3 not shitty 1.6's like Toshiba drives to the shops when he goes chaving for ST's :lol:


Yes. I also have a 1.6 A2 with the 1.6 FSI engine -which I can safely say is the worst engien I have every had in a car - its sh1t3.

Anyway S3 = great fun.


----------



## digimeisTTer

Toshiba said:


> 1.6, *no its the same engine as the S3, only with a smaller turbo*.


You really have no idea what you're talking about - now where's that ignore drivel button?


----------



## Toshiba

pass, but ive been looking for it since you start on one.


----------



## digimeisTTer

Toshiba said:


> pass, but ive been looking for it since you start on one.


Any chance of that in English? :roll:


----------



## thebears

digimeisTTer said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1.6, *no its the same engine as the S3, only with a smaller turbo*.
> 
> 
> 
> You really have no idea what you're talking about - now where's that ignore drivel button?
Click to expand...

Yes its a smaller engine 1.6 vis 2.0 but the rest he's talking sh1t, must be his smaller brain talking all that drivel again.

I wish there was an ignore button on this forum at times.

I mean a 1.6 has a turbo, NOT The S3 engine is not even in the same league as the 2.0TT TFSI engine, i think the cylinder head may be the same.

Instead of flaming other peoples post perhaps Tosh should read some articles and then test drive some cars before he posts that the S3 is boring and Crap. I bet he hasn't even been in one! :lol:


----------



## Toshiba

'start on one', ranting, talking crap, wont let anyone else have a say, wont listen to anyone elses opinion and generally "I know better than everyone else" etc etc.

you know are well as i do the two engines are brother and sister, but if it makes you feel better, i'll simply agree with you. Still doesn't change my view or make it any more right or wrong than yours.


----------



## Toshiba

thebears said:


> digimeisTTer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1.6, *no its the same engine as the S3, only with a smaller turbo*.
> 
> 
> 
> You really have no idea what you're talking about - now where's that ignore drivel button?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes its a smaller engine 1.6 vis 2.0 but the rest he's talking sh1t, must be his smaller brain talking all that drivel again.
> 
> I wish there was an ignore button on this forum at times.
> 
> I mean a 1.6 has a turbo, NOT The S3 engine is not even in the same league as the 2.0TT TFSI engine, i think the cylinder head may be the same.
> 
> Instead of flaming other peoples post perhaps Tosh should read some articles and then test drive some cars before he posts that the S3 is boring and Crap. I bet he hasn't even been in one! :lol:
Click to expand...

Maybe you should learn to read. :roll: 
I said 1.6 NO, that means no, not, isnt. its a 20TFSI.

I dont like the A3, regardless even if you shoe horned the V8 in it. Its a poor car, its looks very dated both inside and out, doesn't drive that well. In short, for me its got nothing going for it. I've not flamed anyone at all, again, read the posts back. You are the aggressive one, and wont except that others may not have or share you view on it.

The reviews are mixed as you well know, most says its either over turbo'd or it should have had the V6 engine in was TGs comments. (why no idea, when the A3 has a 3.2 version).

I have an A3 so im entitled to put my view, the same as the next person is.


----------



## thebears

[smiley=stupid.gif] (not) But i asked about the S3 its the same as saying the A4 is an RS4 when clearly it is not. Read the title of the post you arrogant child.


----------



## Toshiba

Im not the one resorting to childish name calling :lol: 
Is this small penis syndrome coming to the surface again, cant think of a way to put your point without throwing insults? :roll:

Just go and test drive one, or buy one, You'll get a hefty discount no doubt with your reasoned debating skills. What more do you want, people to say yes its the car for you because of x? Would you like the options and coloured picked for you too??

If you ask for opinions you get both sides.


----------



## Rebel

Tosh? Are you still here trying to teach the "lollysucker" some education?

I think a S3 suits him very well. Boring car, belongs to boring people...


----------



## Wolfsburger

Toshiba said:


> 'start on one', ranting, talking crap, wont let anyone else have a say, wont listen to anyone elses opinion and generally "I know better than everyone else" etc etc.


For a moment I thought you were describing yourself Tosh!


----------



## Toshiba

Im only replying to the questions put directly to me. Im not having a pop at anyone, or thing.


----------



## thebears

Toshiba said:


> Is this small penis syndrome coming to the surface


Takes one to know one!



Toshiba said:


> Just go and test drive one, or buy one, You'll get a hefty discount no doubt.


Already done that, no discounts to have, its a pull car, limited supply and therefore not a discount at the dealers, go try yourself, in fact in the words of the dealer "the car the TT should be".



Toshiba said:


> What more do you want, people to say yes its the car for you because of x? Would you like the options and coloured picked for you too??.


Got the colour and the options thanks, i can read, not like you. The title of this thread says "anyone own or driven the new S3" Have you? I think not you have driven the A3 again like driving a Focus 1.6 to a ST seeing as you know more about something and little about nothing.

To sum up, you haven't driven one, you don't own one and therefore your not in a position to comment or give opinion about one. So keep your profane typing skills to yourself.

In all i wish the mods would delete or lock this thread so idiots like you can not continue to make ill-informed comments that your clearly no nothing about.



Toshiba said:


> If you ask for opinions you get both sides.


I asked for an opinion if you have driven or owned a new S3 perhaps its you that should read, learn to spell and understand a question. Your boring me big time and probably humiliating yourself with the constant "I'm better than you syndrome you seam to portray on this forum. You have a 3.2 MK2 TT wow, get over it, its just a 2dr coupe. You have an A3 wow, its just a 3dr or 5dr hatchback but above all you don't have or appear not to have driven an S3. All you rely on is TG comments on its over turbo'ed or should have been a 3.2. Having driven both, owned one of them and compared to an R32 I'd say TG are a little off the mark, but then again that is their opinion and mine having DRIVEN them.

Grow up Toshiba, you clearly have limited social skills. The last few days has made me think twice about renewing my TT membership and mainly that's down to YOU :-*



Rebel said:


> Tosh? Are you still here trying to teach the "lollysucker" some education?
> 
> I think a S3 suits him very well. Boring car, belongs to boring people...


Hide behind your buddy, I probably have far more qualifications than you ever will. Looser. :wink:


----------



## Rebel

Maybe you can take some nice pic's from your S3 in the snow, and post them over here....... :lol: 

Tosh why didn't you send me a pb, that you have found another clown to play with?

I think you are a funny guy ,thebears, :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Toshiba

Im happy for the mods to lock my account, seems about par for the forum these days as people who are out and out aggressive to people seem to be taking over. Its such a joy.

I await you witty and enlighten retort and usual insults.

Dont say i don't help :roll: 
http://www.simpledeal.co.uk/vehicles/Ca ... ID=7&Cat=1

Edit, im lead to believe these could be imports, im not trying to say the S3 is cheap, crap, or anything, its just a link with no hidden meaning.


----------



## Rebel

the one thing i don't get is the fact that people who sold their old TT or dislike the MK2 are alway's out to look for some action.
Why don't you visit an S3-forum of some other forum from the car you bought?
Why still here convince us how normal and simple a common TT is?

What do you want to proof with your S3?
265 hp?

If you would follow me on a track, you would see me for 20 seconds and than you went home, polishing your S3.

Fot once and all, everyone on this forum nows that a S3 is the top off the bill, everyone nows that the TT is no match for a S3.
And everyone nows that the S3 looks ten times better than a TT.
So what's your point?


----------



## thebears

Rebel said:


> Maybe you can take some nice pic's from your S3 in the snow, and post them over here....... :lol:
> 
> Tosh why didn't you send me a pb, that you have found another clown to play with?
> 
> I think you are a funny guy ,thebears, :lol: :lol: :lol:


 [smiley=help.gif]

pb whats that "personal best" or "pretty boring" or "pathetic dribble" seams to be the latter coming out of the Tosh team!

Sorry have to go, have to PM or my friends on here and tell them what a [email protected] you are. :lol:


----------



## BAMTT

Rebel said:


> the one thing i don't get is the fact that people who sold their old TT or dislike the MK2 are alway's out to look for some action.
> Why don't you visit an S3-forum of some other forum from the car you bought?
> Why still here convince us how normal and simple a common TT is?
> 
> What do you want to proof with your S3?
> 265 hp?
> 
> If you would follow me on a track, you would see me for 20 seconds and than you went home, polishing your S3.
> 
> Fot once and all, everyone on this forum nows that a S3 is the top off the bill, everyone nows that the TT is no match for a S3.
> And everyone nows that the S3 looks ten times better than a TT.
> So what's your point?


I guess he stays on here as do most people in 'Other Marques' ( for people who don't have TT's the clue is in the title :wink: ) as he likes the bunch of guys he met during his TT days as do i

BTW the track comment very funny :lol:


----------



## thebears

Toshiba said:


> I'm happy for the mods to lock my account, seems about par for the forum these days as people who are out and out aggressive to people seem to be taking over. Its such a joy.
> 
> I await you witty and enlighten retort and usual insults.
> 
> Don't say i don't help :roll:
> http://www.simpledeal.co.uk/vehicles/Ca ... ID=7&Cat=1
> 
> Edit, im lead to believe these could be imports, im not trying to say the S3 is cheap, crap, or anything, its just a link with no hidden meaning.


Just like the TT MK2 then, same deal same discount

From your link


> Your search found 2 NEW & USED CARS
> Showing 1 to 2 of 2 new cars 1
> 
> NEW Audi TT Coupe 3.2 V6 quattro 250PS 3 Door - save Â£2,140.00
> 
> simpledeal price Â£27,495.00
> Â£2,140.00 off the RRP of Â£29,635.00 savING YOU 7% PCP: Please call!
> 
> NEW Audi TT Coupe 3.2 V6 quattro 250PS S tronic 3 Door - save Â£2,440.00
> 
> simpledeal price Â£28,595.00
> Â£2,440.00 off the RRP of Â£31,035.00 savING YOU 8% PCP: Please call!


So we didn't achieve a great deal there did we?

A guy PM'd me today, was to scared to post in here about the same car and same reasons, what is the S3 really like. Again a TT owner looking to move on. So you TT boys are really helpful to people looking to move on to the different marques of car, again the clue is in the post room and thread title.

So whats your point Tosh, i really really haven't go to grips with it yet. You don't like the A3, you haven't been in a S3 you have nothing useful to post in relation to the thread, bar the fact you can get a discount through an importer and loose a years warranty and get a poor part ex

Now for the informed Rebel



Rebel said:


> the one thing i don't get is the fact that people who sold their old TT or dislike the MK2 are always out to look for some action.


I have never said i did'nt like the MK2, I had one for a few days, check the post here. http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=85105&highlight= Did i slag it off, no, did i say i wanted one, yes. However for value for money, performance and need the S3 fits MY bill better at the current time. I'm not out for any action, i get that with the misses at night [smiley=smoking.gif]



Rebel said:


> Why don't you visit an S3-forum of some other forum from the car you bought?
> Why still here convince us how normal and simple a common TT is?


Read above! Did do and very helpful thanks. The world of the Internet. Equally isn't this forum for this as well "other marques"



Rebel said:


> What do you want to proof with your S3?
> 265 hp?


 Don't need proof, it says it in the literature and its 265PS not HP. :lol: I may prove that the S3 is quicker after i have proof read the literature again :lol:



Rebel said:


> If you would follow me on a track, you would see me for 20 seconds and than you went home, polishing your S3.


 :lol: Very funny but you assume a lot, while your front wheels are still spinning I'll be half way round. :lol: :lol: :lol: As for polishing it, well its there to be driven not cleaned!



Rebel said:


> Fot once and all, everyone on this forum nows that a S3 is the top off the bill, everyone nows that the TT is no match for a S3.
> And everyone nows that the S3 looks ten times better than a TT.
> So what's your point?


So now you are saying the S3 is a better car, i don't quite think you are comparing apples with apples. One is a coupe the other a hatchback. Whats your point, you say the S3 looks ten times better. Why did you buy a MKII. Performance? Price?

Not quite sure what your getting at but answer one question, have you driven the S3?


----------



## Toshiba

You're unreal, it wasn't a dig, but you have to find some hidden meaning that never was. So if we are being correct, try looking at UK brokers for UK cars and you can get Â£800 off np. Same broker is offering nothing off for the MKIIs - but how does that relate to the title since you mention it :lol: (Or are you on a my car is better than your car trip). I even edited the post so you wouldn't read more into than i intended.

My point, The S3 looks like all the other A3s. I've expressed my opinion on the A3 based on my ownership experience. The S3 is an A3 with a few tweaks here and there, nothing more.

O and you're not the only one to get PMs :roll:


----------



## paulie1

Well was'nt that fun everyone.5 pages of Tosh 'im bored so i'll hijack someone elses thread and start a bunfight'. 
Well done.
thebears was simply after some feedback from S3 drivers,not a tirade of abuse.
Honestly,im embarressed to be a Mk2 forum member sometimes.


----------



## Toshiba

Point out the abuse I HAVE GIVEN. The only abuse is what I have received.


----------



## thebears

paulie1 said:


> Well was'nt that fun everyone.5 pages of Tosh 'im bored so i'll hijack someone elses thread and start a bunfight'.
> Well done.
> thebears was simply after some feedback from S3 drivers,not a tirade of abuse.
> Honestly,im embarressed to be a Mk2 forum member sometimes.


Thank you and point well made.


----------



## digimeisTTer

I wouldn't worry the bears, Tosh is clearly an ugly [email protected] who has to have a pretty car to make him feel good, oh and the top of the range one just in case anyone was in any doubt :lol: :lol:

I test drove both TT's extensively and the S3 - The S3 gave me everything i want without the "look at me" factor granted. I am more than happy with that.

The true testament is that i know of 5 MKII TT owners who have since chopped them in for an S3, this speaks volumes to me, but it's all down to personal choice - I am extremely happy with my car and i do genuinely like the MKII TT it is a lovely looking motor - especially in my rear view mirror :lol: :wink:


----------



## thebears

digimeisTTer said:


> I wouldn't worry the bears, Tosh is clearly an ugly [email protected] who has to have a pretty car to make him feel good, oh and the top of the range one just in case anyone was in any doubt :lol: :lol:
> 
> I test drove both TT's extensively and the S3 - The S3 gave me everything i want without the "look at me" factor granted. I am more than happy with that.
> 
> The true testament is that i know of 5 MKII TT owners who have since chopped them in for an S3, this speaks volumes to me, but it's all down to personal choice - I am extremely happy with my car and i do genuinely like the MKII TT it is a lovely looking motor - especially in my rear view mirror :lol: :wink:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Only 5, shall we start a counselling service for them, look i jumped on the band wagon and brought a MKII

I agree with you, i really like the TT but the S3 tick the boxes for me as well. Having picked it up today and given it a good spin it has a certain number of merits.

The best being it is bloody quick compared with my Re-mapped 3.2 Mk1. It doesn't seam as quick but when you look down and see your doing well  speeds you soon realise.

I'll start another thread with a few pics, just for Tosh to dribble over. Saying that he might mistake it for an A3! :lol: :wink:


----------



## KenTT

Hurry up and post some pics Dale.


----------



## thebears

KenTT said:


> Hurry up and post some pics Dale.


I'm waiting for Jac-in-a-box to do his magic tomorrow  and the weather to improve [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## NormStrm

thebears said:


> KenTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hurry up and post some pics Dale.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm waiting for Jac-in-a-box to do his magic tomorrow  and the weather to improve [smiley=sunny.gif]
Click to expand...

Dale we want before and after Jac-in-a-box pics, so get the thread started please


----------



## thebears

NormStrm said:


> thebears said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KenTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hurry up and post some pics Dale.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm waiting for Jac-in-a-box to do his magic tomorrow  and the weather to improve [smiley=sunny.gif]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dale we want before and after Jac-in-a-box pics, so get the thread started please
Click to expand...

Norm the way the weather is i doubt it will even get done


----------



## KenTT

thebears said:


> NormStrm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thebears said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KenTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hurry up and post some pics Dale.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm waiting for Jac-in-a-box to do his magic tomorrow  and the weather to improve [smiley=sunny.gif]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dale we want before and after Jac-in-a-box pics, so get the thread started please
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Norm the way the weather is i doubt it will even get done
Click to expand...

In that case just post up some quick shots now. If you wait for the English weather, we could be here for ever :roll: .


----------



## thebears

Paul has some pics of it in the dry yesterday! I'm waiting for them still :roll:


----------



## NaughTTy

Nice standard A3 he's got :roll:


































Deceptively fast too :wink: :lol: 8)

P.S. No, he doesn't live next door to me - we just stole their drive for a while :roll:


----------



## digimeisTTer

Very nice 

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## phope

I love the Sprint Blue colour 8)


----------



## YOGIBEAR

looks great dale,
you lucky bugger :wink: , great colour  , great choice


----------



## LoTTie

Beautiful. Stunning, my fave colour for the S3 (although black also very desirable...) We parked next to one in this colour at BTCC at Brands Hatch today.....lovely. 8) 

Enjoy!!!


----------



## KenTT

Nice choice Dale, so when do the mods start :wink:


----------



## markTT225

That's looks really nice Dale, congratulations mate  
Look forward to seeing the pictures after Dave has worked his magic on it


----------



## phodge

Nah, don't like that.....it's got one of them funny tin roofs!!

:wink:


----------



## NormStrm

Looks stunning Dale, I bet it looks better in the metal 8) as I know Graham's RS4 cab looks better than the photos. Glad you are a happy chappy even if you are caged in :lol:


----------



## thebears

Again thanks for all the comments, i am really starting to enjoy, even looking for the "long way home"


----------



## TTurbine

Lovely car and great colour choice too!

Have to say I particularly loved the public slapping you and others gave Toshiba though!!!

The pseudo riche cum wanna be comment was absolutely spot on and I did infact LOL! :lol:

That'll be him and his ill informed opinions again getting him into trouble :lol:


----------



## thebears

TTurbine said:


> Have to say I particularly loved the public slapping you and others gave Toshiba though!!!
> 
> That'll be him and his ill informed opinions again getting him into trouble :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Thanks for the comments!


----------

